
The state of QUIC and HTTP/3 - caution
https://www.fastly.com/blog/state-of-quic-and-http3-2020
======
caution
TL;DR, Summer 2020: Development of QUIC and HTTP/3 within the IETF has reached
a significant milestone as it nears completion. Most implementations are able
to interoperate with each other and servers are ready to serve QUIC and
HTTP/3\. And, while clients are at various stages, client support is starting
to roll out as well.

